

Max Levchin at 2006 UIUC Talk "You should start a company right now" (video) - staunch
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=932124090446967293

======
adrianwaj
You can get the full vid (134mb) in high res here:
<http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/conference/2006/webcast.php>

Others: Kwabena Boahen, Adrian Bowyer, Burnie Burns (degraded audio, starts 5
minutes in), Harold Cohen, Robert Cringely, Chris DiBona, Jawed Karim, Max
Levchin, Chip Mayse, Jim Miller, Yale Patt, Joel Spolsky and Michael Swift.

~~~
rams
Towards the end of the Q&A session, he says

"Business plan is overrated for any kind of application If you have plan that
is really precise, you are over thinking and not programming enough"

------
whacked_new
This is awesome. Thanks. I wish there are more comments here though,
especially from people who can offer a contrasting perspective.

